# Ron Paul talks about Trump pulling out of Iran deal



## LA RAM FAN (May 9, 2018)

Paul tells it like it is.a good deal. as you can see from the video,Iran is NOT a threat to the world.How could they possibly be with all those bases around them? Isreal is the threat.

what convinces me Trump did the right thing is it has pissed off all the neocon warmongers.


----------



## OldLady (May 9, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Paul tells it like it is.a good deal. as you can see from the video,Iran is NOT a threat to the world.How could they possibly be with all those bases around them? Isreal is the threat.
> 
> what convinces me Trump did the right thing is it has pissed off all the neocon warmongers.


Riiiiight.  The people who wanted to keep a lid on Iran making nuclear weapons are the warmongers.
Gosh darn, how do you justify that?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Paul tells it like it is.a good deal. as you can see from the video,Iran is NOT a threat to the world.How could they possibly be with all those bases around them? Isreal is the threat.
> ...



We should keep a lid from genocidal Israel on making nuclear weapons.

Opps.... Too late for that.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 9, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


you took her to school.something verrrrrrrry easy to do here of course.


----------



## BBC (May 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Paul tells it like it is.a good deal. as you can see from the video,Iran is NOT a threat to the world.How could they possibly be with all those bases around them? Isreal is the threat.
> ...


War mongers did want them to keep a lid on it.


----------



## Flash (May 9, 2018)

Trump's position was a simple that went over the heads of just about everybody.

"Obama cut a really bad deal that is unverifiable and I want a better one".

If you are like Dr. Paul and think that Iran is not a threat then that position doesn't fly.

If you are a stupid Libtard that likes kissing the ass of the Muslims then you don't like Trump undoing the Affirmative Action Negro's deal to give away the store.

I generally side with Dr. Paul but in this case I am more inclined to think Trump was doing the right thing.  Obama's deal gave the friggin Iranians tons of money, prestige and absolutely no verifiable assurances that nuclear weapons will not be produced. Obama made things more dangerous.

The deal that Obama should have cut is that Iran give up its centrifuges and the West doesn't have any sanctions.  That is the deal that Trump is trying to cut and that is a good one.

That Obama asshole and that joke Kerry were morons.  They should have read Trump's book "The Art of the Deal" then they wouldn't have given away the store for nothing of substance.


----------



## Penelope (May 9, 2018)

Trump is an idiot, a real idiot. But then again I do not want to take another country out due to Israehell and SA.


----------



## DOTR (May 9, 2018)

Flash said:


> I generally side with Dr. Paul but in this case I am more inclined to think Trump was doing the right thing.  Obama's deal gave the friggin Iranians tons of money, prestige and absolutely no verifiable assurances that nuclear weapons will not be produced. Obama made things more dangerous.
> 
> The deal that Obama should have cut is that Iran give up its centrifuges and the West doesn't have any sanctions.  That is the deal that Trump is trying to cut and that is a good one.



  Of course Trump did the right thing...you can tell by the wealthy elites going nuts over it. I have seen two articles in the financial press just this morning claiming Trump will be destroyed by this.. "WE GOT HIM THIS TIME!!!! (no really this time its real we got him pleeeeeease say we got him)" 
Could withdrawing from the Iran deal bring down Trump?

   In the meantime Iranian Mullahs, Democrats and other America haters are spastic over the move.

Iran warns Trump: 'You've made a mistake'

Senator Schumer Criticizes Withdrawal Iran Nuclear Deal, May  8 2018 | C-SPAN.org

As far as Ron Paul..put him in charge of the Fed but keep him away from foreign policy.


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 9, 2018)

Well, he did it I guess.  He said that the deal was gone and he wants a better one.

Only problem is, there is a snowball's chance in hell of it being renegotiated.  Iran now has the ability to go ahead and start refining weapons grade radioactive material.  And, because they sanctions were lifted for a bit, they also got a bunch of money and trade, which means they can start reassembling their centrifuges and working on another bomb.

I mean, it's not like they didn't have the know how, they do.  The deal stopped them from refining weapons grade material, but still allowed them to refine material for power generation.  

Wonder what Trump is gonna do in a year when they start bragging about a bomb?


----------



## BBC (May 9, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Well, he did it I guess.  He said that the deal was gone and he wants a better one.
> 
> Only problem is, there is a snowball's chance in hell of it being renegotiated.  Iran now has the ability to go ahead and start refining weapons grade radioactive material.  And, because they sanctions were lifted for a bit, they also got a bunch of money and trade, which means they can start reassembling their centrifuges and working on another bomb.
> 
> ...


Iran said they were sticking to the deal. It seems like a bunch of crazy stuff is coming from the anti trump wing of Merica.


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 9, 2018)

BBC said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Well, he did it I guess.  He said that the deal was gone and he wants a better one.
> ...



Got a link that says Iran is going to stick with the deal?  Nothing that I've seen so far has said anything like that.


----------



## Flash (May 9, 2018)

DOTR said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > I generally side with Dr. Paul but in this case I am more inclined to think Trump was doing the right thing.  Obama's deal gave the friggin Iranians tons of money, prestige and absolutely no verifiable assurances that nuclear weapons will not be produced. Obama made things more dangerous.
> ...




Paul is right on many things but occasionally he gets something wrong.  This is a case in point.

Iran gets rid of the centrifuges and sanctions are lifted.  Ironclad verification.  No money, no anything.  Anything less is just silly ass wishful thinking.

Trump knows that.  That asshole Obama and that idiot Kerry were too stupid to figure it out or else they didn't care.


----------



## DOTR (May 9, 2018)

Flash said:


> Trump knows that.  That asshole Obama and that idiot Kerry were too stupid to figure it out or else they didn't care.



  Or...they didnt have America's best interests at heart like Mr Trump does.


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 9, 2018)

A lot of Iran's radioactive material was sent to Russia.  Wonder if Russia is going to give it back?


----------



## Flash (May 9, 2018)

DOTR said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Trump knows that.  That asshole Obama and that idiot Kerry were too stupid to figure it out or else they didn't care.
> ...




Kerry's daughter is married to an Iranian whose father is a big shot in Iran.

I wonder how much of those billions he got out of the deal?


----------



## DOTR (May 9, 2018)

And lets not forgot the pallets of cash (Pallets!!!) Barack Hussein flew into Iran secretly. From his stash I guess.

US sent plane with $400 million in cash to Iran - CNNPolitics


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 9, 2018)

DOTR said:


> And lets not forgot the pallets of cash (Pallets!!!) Barack Hussein flew into Iran secretly. From his stash I guess.
> 
> US sent plane with $400 million in cash to Iran - CNNPolitics



That was money that was frozen by the sanctions that belonged to Iran.  When the sanctions were lifted, the money was unfrozen and returned to Iran.


----------



## BBC (May 9, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> BBC said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


I am on my phone. Just google it. Its everywhere. Some poster here started a thread about it as well.


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 9, 2018)

BBC said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > BBC said:
> ...



Found it.  Interestingly enough, it says that Iran will agree to stick with the deal, but only if the other 5 countries abide by it.

But..................there is a problem................Trump also said that any country that does business with Iran could also face sanctions.  I wonder if those countries holding up their end will result in some kind of sanctions, because they will still be trading with Iran? 

And, if Iran and the other 5 countries do keep the deal, what is that going to do for America's standing in the world?


----------



## DOTR (May 9, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > And lets not forgot the pallets of cash (Pallets!!!) Barack Hussein flew into Iran secretly. From his stash I guess.
> ...



 A lie. One reason it had to be secretly flown in after being converted to Euros is because sanctions were still in place and dollars could not be used.

_"The money was flown into Iran on wooden pallets stacked with Swiss francs, euros and other currencies...US officials said cash had to be flown in because existing US sanctions ban American dollars from being used in a transaction with Iran..."_

  Secondly the 400 million had been awarded to Americans who won judgments against Iran for their murderous acts.

_"Legal claims are one of the reasons the payment to Iran was controversial when Obama first announced it. The Clinton administration had agreed in 2000 to pay that $400 million to Americans who had won lawsuits against Iran in US courts.
These families and individuals had sued the Islamic Republic for damages after the deaths of loved ones or for being the victims themselves of Iran-backed kidnappings or terrorist attacks. At the time, US officials told those families the money would come from Iran."_


----------



## BBC (May 9, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> BBC said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


Idk. It could be a mess, we will just have to see.
Im not too worried about our standing though. It would take a lot more than trump to ruin our standing. Despite peoples rhetoric and the wedge issue junkie media.
I mean, we have been caught multiple times fucking ovet our allies with the last couple presidents and nothing happened. 
Sanctioning a terrorist govt wont do it either.


----------



## Rocko (May 9, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Well, he did it I guess.  He said that the deal was gone and he wants a better one.
> 
> Only problem is, there is a snowball's chance in hell of it being renegotiated.  Iran now has the ability to go ahead and start refining weapons grade radioactive material.  And, because they sanctions were lifted for a bit, they also got a bunch of money and trade, which means they can start reassembling their centrifuges and working on another bomb.
> 
> ...



You got it wrong. The Cold War was won without firing a bullet, but that’s because RR built up our military and showed strength. Trump is very similar in that respect. Iran does not have the balls to restart their nuclear program. And if they do DT will not hesitate. We’re going to win this


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 9, 2018)

BBC said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > BBC said:
> ...



Really?  Because in addition to leaving the Paris Accords, we now have opted out of the Iran deal.  The US is no longer considered an important factor in the ME.


----------



## BBC (May 9, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> BBC said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


Lol Im sorry guy, but you sound like you are regurgitating a dnc email.
Americans really need to grow up.
If you think AMERICA is lost because of these actions, you are so short sighted, i dont see how you can plan for the next day.


----------



## evenflow1969 (May 10, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Well, he did it I guess.  He said that the deal was gone and he wants a better one.
> 
> Only problem is, there is a snowball's chance in hell of it being renegotiated.  Iran now has the ability to go ahead and start refining weapons grade radioactive material.  And, because they sanctions were lifted for a bit, they also got a bunch of money and trade, which means they can start reassembling their centrifuges and working on another bomb.
> 
> ...


Blame it on Obama or Hilliary


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 10, 2018)

evenflow1969 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Well, he did it I guess.  He said that the deal was gone and he wants a better one.
> ...



Why not?  It's what his supporters do.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 14, 2018)

Rocko said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Well, he did it I guess.  He said that the deal was gone and he wants a better one.
> ...



I love how you always ignore that Israel is the one that has the nuclear program a threat to the world and how there is no possible chance for Iran to be a threat since had you taken to the time to watch the video,you would have seen for yourself it is IMPOSSIBLE for them to be a threat to the world like the corporate controlled media says they are that you worship as the gospel truth since the US has HUNDREDS of military bases around it.you listen WAYYYY too much to the corporate controlled owned media son.

the way Trump is kissing Israels ass there just might be a world war three.eventually Israel is going to try and invade Russia.Russia has cowardly let them take over syrai and iran bu the kid gloves will be off when they try and invade Russia.


----------



## fncceo (May 14, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Only problem is, there is a snowball's chance in hell of it being renegotiated.



Are you talking about Iran or North Korea?


----------



## fncceo (May 14, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Israel is the one that has the nuclear program



Prove it.


----------



## IsaacNewton (May 14, 2018)

Flash said:


> Trump's position was a simple that went over the heads of just about everybody.
> 
> "Obama cut a really bad deal that is unverifiable and I want a better one".
> 
> ...



Obama didn't 'cut a deal', the US, UK, France, China, Russia and Germany.  Cons love to couch everything as if the US is the only country on Earth. And every nation in this agreement is still part of the agreement except the US who broke the agreement and proved America's signature on such agreements mean nothing. No one else is pulling out. Our staunchest NATO allies Britain, France, and Germany have all stated they will not leave the agreement. 

And now Trump wants everyone to believe that Kim Jong Un can be 100% trusted to sign an agreement for basically the same thing. 

Trump has mental problems and Republicans are his enablers. And he has destroyed America's image and trust with the world. We have no president, he is an idiotic child.


----------



## fncceo (May 14, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> as if the US is the only country on Earth



It’s not.  It’s just the only one that matters.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 14, 2018)

go away shill,could care less what you have to say in your lies and bs.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 14, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Trump's position was a simple that went over the heads of just about everybody.
> ...



that pretty much though describes EVERY president since reagan,an idiotic child who has destroyed Americans image.Reagan got the ball rolling for the destruction of america "which is WHY the corporate controlled media and our corrupt schools worship him to death." he got the ball rolling and each president since then has expanded what that bastard got started sadly.

 I am STILL giving Trump the benefit of the doubt giving him these next two years to prove me wrong that he is different by getting rid of the CIA,FBI,IRS,the fed and all these other evil three letter alphabet institutions,but until he does,he has yet to prove me wrong sadlly that he is any different than any of them.


----------



## Flash (May 14, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Trump's position was a simple that went over the heads of just about everybody.
> ...




There would have been no deal if that asshole Obama hadn't been so anxious to give away the store to Valerie Jarrett's country.

I actually don't think Obama could find Iran on a map.  He is not that bright.  He thinks Hawaii is in Asia and there are 57 states.  I suspect this was the Iranian Communist  Valerie Jarrett's deal.

Obama and that clown Kerry were absolute idiots.  An embarrassment to the US.

The deal should have been a simple one.  No centrifuges, no sanctions.  Full unfettered inspections. 

Trump is smart enough to understand that.  Obama was a fucking Muslim loving asshole.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 18, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Paul tells it like it is.a good deal. as you can see from the video,Iran is NOT a threat to the world.How could they possibly be with all those bases around them? Isreal is the threat.
> 
> what convinces me Trump did the right thing is it has pissed off all the neocon warmongers.



here is ANOTHER video that says the same thing Ron Paul said and backs him up on that Iran is not a threat to the world right after the 40 minute mark saying same thing paul did.


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 18, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Paul tells it like it is.a good deal. as you can see from the video,Iran is NOT a threat to the world.How could they possibly be with all those bases around them? Isreal is the threat.
> ...



Yeah, and Jr. and RumsFAILED told us that the Iraq war would be paid for in the oil we'd be getting, as well as would only take 6 months to a year.  

How'd that work out?  We're still there.


----------



## McRocket (May 18, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Paul tells it like it is.a good deal. as you can see from the video,Iran is NOT a threat to the world.How could they possibly be with all those bases around them? Isreal is the threat.
> 
> what convinces me Trump did the right thing is it has pissed off all the neocon warmongers.



Wow...it's not often that I see someone COMPLETELY misunderstand neocons...but you managed to do it.

You actually think that neocons _liked_ the Iran deal?

Do you even know what a neocon is?


Lesson begins:

Neocons LOVE war...they cannot get enough of it. The poster boy for them - John (I Am Nuts) Bolton - has been begging America to attack Iran.

By ending the Iran deal, this leaves the possibility of Israel/America/Saudi Arabia attacking Iran wide open.

You see, with the deal in place, America had zero justification for attacking Iran.

But now that there is no deal, America (along with Israel and Saudi Arabia) have all the justification they want. They just have to say; _'see, Iran refuses to come to the terms that we want them to. So, we have no choice but to attack them and remove the threat.'
_
*Neocons LOVE that Trump ended the Iran deal....they are thrilled.*

Lesson Ends.


Good day.


----------



## Kat (May 18, 2018)

Ron Paul. pppfffttt


----------



## Checkerboard Strangler (May 18, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Wonder what Trump is gonna do in a year when they start bragging about a bomb?



His Chickenhawk-in-Chief John Bolton will drag us into a war with Iran that lasts for 25 years and bankrupts us.
We'll crush Iran's military of course, because we have a GREAT military, but we will NOT WIN the war, because if we WIN, it won't make any money for all the defense contractors.
Oh and, we'll start screwing our returning disabled vets EVEN MORE.


----------



## Flopper (May 18, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Paul tells it like it is.a good deal. as you can see from the video,Iran is NOT a threat to the world.How could they possibly be with all those bases around them? Isreal is the threat.
> 
> what convinces me Trump did the right thing is it has pissed off all the neocon warmongers.


*I rarely agree with Ron Paul but he really hit the nail on head.  The deal may not be what Republicans wanted but it was a deal that stopped Iran development of nuclear weapons.  Yeah, I know the Iranians are really bad guys.  They threaten Israel. They are developing more missiles.  They side with Russia and say some really bad things about the US. but they did live up to the agreement.  Walking out on the deal is like shutting door after the horses are long gone.  The hundreds million of dollars of Iranian funds have already been released and we are not getting them back.  It took three years to negotiate the agreement.  The chief Iranian negotiators were jailed for 12 months for betraying the Iranian people by negotiating an agreement that pleased the US and now the government is in the hands of more hardliners so the chance of getting a better deal is slim to none.  The sanctions are more likely to hurt the US than Iran, particular since the other signers of the agreement are still supporting it.  It is also unlikely that any sanctions from the UN are forthcoming.  It's a really stupid move by Trump in which the US will suffer simple because Trump felt he should honor a campaign promise that made no sense when he made it.*


----------



## kaz (May 21, 2018)

OldLady said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Paul tells it like it is.a good deal. as you can see from the video,Iran is NOT a threat to the world.How could they possibly be with all those bases around them? Isreal is the threat.
> ...


How old are you that you think 10 years and Iran can have nukes is a long time?


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 21, 2018)

kaz said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



10 years is longer than 0 years.  If Trump had kept the deal in place, it would have been another 9 years before they could start developing nukes again.

But, because Trump bowed out, the deal is in question.  And, if the deal is nullified, Iran can rebuild their centrifuges and start refining nuclear material TOMORROW if the deal is no longer valid.


----------



## kaz (May 21, 2018)

Better they do that openly now than perpetuating the lie Obama's deal stopped them


----------



## Flopper (May 25, 2018)

*The case against the Iran deal has little to do with the fact that Iran has complied. Trump has never disputed this; nor has there been any independent evidence of Iran failing to comply with its obligations.

No, the argument instead is that the deal isn’t enough to justify relaxing sanctions. Critics point to Iran’s continued testing of ballistic missiles, for example, and note that some of the deal’s terms expire after a decade.

So when President Trump says the Iran deal is a bad deal, he’s not saying it’s not working as intended: Everyone agrees that Iran’s ability to build a nuclear weapon has been limited by the deal, at least for the time being.

Now sanctions will be back on as they have been for decades and centrifuges will start spinning again.  Exactly, how is this better?  
The Iran deal, explained in 9 graphics*


----------



## McRocket (May 25, 2018)

Any American who is genuinely afraid of Iranian nukes is probably a coward and/or a racist xenophobe and/or a military idiot.

1) what weapons other countries develop (assuming you are not at war with them) is NONE of your business. Sure, your military wants to know about them to try and keep pace with the latest weapons of potential adversaries...but that does not make it your business - just your concern.

2) Iran would NEVER, EVER attack America with nukes.
 Say Iran launches nukes on America...they will be obliterated within the hour. They know this and even if an Iranian leader goes nuts and orders America nuked - his military people will not and will stop the attack (and immediately arrest and/or kill the crazy leader).
 Besides, people for DECADES said over and over that the Soviet leaders were NUTS...that they could launch nukes against America. Some blather about they would rather the world ended rather than seeing communism failing. Well, communist USSR died and low and behold - they did not launch nukes as a last, scorched earth cry of revenge. WELL DUH.

3) How about the even dumber theory people spew forth...that Iran could give nukes to terrorists who would nuke America.
   a) if New York is nuked by a terrorist group - obviously, America will then nuke the nuclear-armed country that has the closest ties to that terrorist group. Hezbollah nukes New York? Bye bye Iran - Iran knows this (btw - I do not think of Hezbollah as terrorists. And very few countries think their organization is either).
Hezbollah - Wikipedia
 b) terrorists are usually nuts/mentally unstable and INCREDIBLY unpredictable. Why the heck would a country give nukes to a bunch of whacko's? They would have no idea if the whacko's turn around and sell the nukes to people you don't like. Or they could - in their whacko mind - suddenly not like you and use the nuke on you.
This is why countries will NOT give nukes to terrorists...it simply does them no good whatsoever.

4) And save the baloney about Iran using them to 'wipe Israel off of the map'. That quote was taken out of context. It was a quote from a previous individual used in another individual's speech. Yet another example of the MSM getting something wrong for some personal goal. Second, Iran would also not dare attack Israel with nukes as Israel has a fleet of nuclear-tipped IRBM's that could completely wipe Iran off of the map if Iran tried to attack. Iran knows this and so will not do it.
Israel and weapons of mass destruction - Wikipedia

5) But Iran has to worry about Israel attacking them with nukes. And if your 'mortal enemy' had nukes and your country did not - you would want to develop some pretty fast.
 The thing is Israel handled it's nuclear program VERY smartly (they did not sign the treaty and refuses to confirm or deny that they have nukes). Whereas Iran signed the treaty.

6) Finally - what Iran and Israel do is NONE OF AMERICA'S BUSINESS. I don;t care if you Trumpbots/neocons think Israel is our 'ally'. Since the end of the Cold War, Israel has done NOTHING for America at all. Plus they indirectly cost American lives, take many billions of US taxpayer dollars every year and get much of the world mega-pissed off at America for supporting Israel and the horrific way it has been treating the Palestinian's.

*Once again, any American who is genuinely afraid of Iranian nukes is probably a coward and/or a racist xenophobe and/or a military idiot.
*
I do NOT want Iran to develop nukes  - the less countries that have them, the better. But I do not think Iran's (or North Korea's, for that matter) nuclear program is any of our business. And I totally disagree with sanctions against Iran or NK for this reason. Sanctions almost never achieve political success and they almost always hurt innocent, poor people the most (e.g. Cuban sanctions for decades).

Ta ta.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 25, 2018)

Kat said:


> Ron Paul. pppfffttt



supporting an asshole president who kisses the ass of the zionists war mongers of Israel?

at least if Paul was president we would not have still have these evil organizations the CIA,FBI,FED,IRS,ect,ect  that RUMP has shown NO INTEREST IN WHATSOEVER in trying to get rid of. I have given trump the benefit of the doubt that last two years that he was different than Bush and Obama but he he is the same,Traiter trump lied about ending the middle east war same as Obama did.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 25, 2018)

Flopper said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Paul tells it like it is.a good deal. as you can see from the video,Iran is NOT a threat to the world.How could they possibly be with all those bases around them? Isreal is the threat.
> ...



you been listening way too much to what the CIA controlled media here in the states has been telling you bud.

Isreal is the threat,THEY are the ones that have the nuclear weapons..Iran has none.you obviously did not watch the video or the other one i posted that proves it is IMPOSSIBLE for Iran to be a threat to the wolrd like the CIA media has brainwashed the sheep into thinking.

You say most the time you dont agree with ron paul? are you saying  that the CIA,FBI,FED AND IRS are not evil organizations that ron paul says we need to get rid of? If so,better stop drinking that koolaide. warmonger Romney proved how evil he is when he said Paul was nutty for wanting to get rid of them.


I was proud of paul when he saw he was going to lose the election to Obama and not get the republican nomination and when asked if he would support neocon Romney,he said -No he would not. Paul has principles unlike warmongers Bush,Mccain,and Romney.He supports the individual instead of the party as those warmongers do and knows that Romney is the same as Obama and Bush.

the way Trump is kissing Israels ass he is proving he is no different than warmongers Bush and Obama.same as them.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 26, 2018)

McRocket said:


> Any American who is genuinely afraid of Iranian nukes is probably a coward and/or a racist xenophobe and/or a military idiot.
> 
> 1) what weapons other countries develop (assuming you are not at war with them) is NONE of your business. Sure, your military wants to know about them to try and keep pace with the latest weapons of potential adversaries...but that does not make it your business - just your concern.
> 
> ...




well done,You mentioned somethings I was not aware of myself.

Yeah I wish all the morons that have come on here and have said Iran is  a thread as i have said a million times before in the past would STOP LISTENING TO WHAT THE CIA CONTROLLED MEDIA TELLS YOU.

the media in the states is so biased towards Israel.You go anywhere OUTSIDE the states and around the world,the media is objective and tells the truth that ISRAEL is the ones with nuclear weapons and a threat. we got a lot of paid shills on Israles payroll that have penetrated this site that are always trolling in the Israel section night and day 24 hours a day with their propaganda how Israel is a victem blah blah blah.

I wish all the ignorant fools that keep coming on here saying Iran is a threat would watch the fucking video I posted where paul PROVES that there is no way in hell Iran can be a threat to anyone,jesus christ,dont come on and post if you are not going to watch the video people.


I even posted a video later on in post#35  that backs up ron paul pointing out the facts same as he did that they are no threat.


----------



## Dan Stubbs (May 26, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Paul tells it like it is.a good deal. as you can see from the video,Iran is NOT a threat to the world.How could they possibly be with all those bases around them? Isreal is the threat.
> 
> what convinces me Trump did the right thing is it has pissed off all the neocon warmongers.


*The so called "deal" is and was nothing binding, signed and sealed by anyone and had no enforcement*
*behind it.*
*It seemed like a memo or a to do list by several Nations.  So I hereby make a agreement with the world that I will not blow up the Planet Earth or its outlaying Moon.  OK     *


----------



## Dan Stubbs (May 26, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


You are half right and half wrong, guess which.


----------



## Flopper (May 26, 2018)

Dan Stubbs said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Paul tells it like it is.a good deal. as you can see from the video,Iran is NOT a threat to the world.How could they possibly be with all those bases around them? Isreal is the threat.
> ...


*In most countries, the signature of it's leader means something.  This is why Trump backing out on the Iran deal when they have met the terms of the agreement is so alarming to many countries and should be to all Americans.  Trump has given North Korea good reason not to trust the US.  In fact, many countries are probably looking at agreements with the US and wondering whether the US will honor it's promises.

There have been over 13000 executive agreements since 1940. Most of these agreements were eventually approved by congress or expired shortly after being written.   Some have been cancelled by the president.  However, this may be the first time in our history that a president cancelled an executive agreement, not because the other party violated terms of the agreement, or the agreement was superseded other agreement(s) or because congress overturned the agreement but simply because the president just didn't like it.  *


----------



## abrere (Jun 1, 2018)

OldLady said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Paul tells it like it is.a good deal. as you can see from the video,Iran is NOT a threat to the world.How could they possibly be with all those bases around them? Isreal is the threat.
> ...




how the hell do you figure it's good to give them 1/2 trillion $ and not being able to check on what they are doing ? they were cheating on the deal and laughing at the US for having a commie muslim as prez and a complete pos dumbass as Kerry handling anything. He couldn't even take out the garbage by himself


----------



## Flopper (Jun 1, 2018)

abrere said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


*Well, it was there money.  We just confiscated.*


----------

